# School are annoying



## pinkpig (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all, Well the title is a bit wrong as I have had so much support towards my daughter from all members of staff apart from one, My daughter has been going low so changed her lantus, this makes her high so have decided to change lantus back to the 4 & lower her lunch time nova as its normally after school & tea time that she is low. I sat for about and hour last night working it all out, send her to school to get a phone call just now from this member of staff asking me why  have change it & did I not realise that she has been creaping higher everyday this week,  no I dont live with her & constantly monitor her levels & worry that I am doing it all right & what to change etc, does she not realise this. Its not just this time she is always ringing & trying to tell me what to do, she even talked my daughter into injecting herself saying that you cant go to friends houses for tea until you can & wont that upset u & on one occasion she even injected her more than was written for her to do, cos she thought that she needed more.

Sorry rant over I feel better letting it all out instead of mumbleing to myself lol

Pinkpig x


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh Pinkpig, there is always one isn't there.   I wonder why she thinks this is an authority on the subject, unless of course she is a well controlled type 1.  Why don't you ask her that?   You can be blunt without being rude, try it.  Might make you feel better as well.   You are the expert of your daughter and you clearly know what you are doing.  Don't let her get you down, she has no idea.

Take care


----------



## Gemma444 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hya Pinkpig

I agree with Adrienne and ask her if she is diabetic if not I'd tell her where to stick it.... Sorry i'm in one of those moods today. She has no right to over-rule what you have advised.

Gem x


----------



## bev (Mar 31, 2010)

This really isnt acceptable. It is good that the teacher is taking an interest and makes a change. BUT - it is not up to the teacher to tell your daughter to inject - you are her mum and you decide when she is old enough or ready to take on the huge responsibility of injecting. You cant force a child to do anything - this will cause big problems in future if you do.
If *you* had decided to let your daughter inject - then thats fine - because you know what your daughter is capable of - your her mum.
The teacher is there to follow your instructions - she is NOT there to decide to give your child extra insulin!? If she gives your daughter an overdose of insulin - well - you know the consequences.

If it was me - I would thank the teacher for her interest - but make it very clear that she just has to follow instructions. Do you have a care plan? I would be angry if someone gave more insulin than asked to - this is dangerous. Do you have a correction factor? Or did the teacher just make it up?Bev


----------



## shiv (Mar 31, 2010)

like the others above, i would be absolutely livid if that were me. i would have words with the member of staff and her senior (again, that's just me). x


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 31, 2010)

she is another one that she knws everything


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 1, 2010)

shiv said:


> like the others above, i would be absolutely livid if that were me. i would have words with the member of staff and her senior (again, that's just me). x



I agree with shiv, the teacher had no right giving more insulin, i'm so mad about it and it's not even my child. The consquencies of her actions could of been very serious indeed. Go to the top if i were you. best wishes sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 1, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya Pinkpig
> 
> I agree with Adrienne and ask her if she is diabetic if not I'd tell her where to stick it.... Sorry i'm in one of those moods today. She has no right to over-rule what you have advised.
> 
> Gem x



Nice one Gemma i agree Sheena


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 1, 2010)

Hiya, you must be livid, i am, like some else said and its not even my child. I would be going balistic how dare she. Hope you have strong words and tell that woman to follow your instructions and not to make up her own, the cheek of it!
Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 1, 2010)

Even if she is type 1 herself she has NO right interfering with your daughters doses x


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2010)

im sure she wouldnt like to be told how to teach by you!.... so she has no right to tell you about you daughters insulin regieme...as for injecting more insulin... i think that could be regarded as abuse....as adrienne and other say ask her for her credentials on treating you child XX good luck and take it straight to the head !


----------



## HelenM (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm going to step into the lion's den here! It's obviously an emotive subject.
This member of staff seems to be concerned about your child's welfare I think perhaps she doesn't realise that she is stepping over a line between  accepting responsibility for medicine administration, and taking on a medical role . Maybe she might be becoming overinvolved, I don't know. Is she at times expected  to take the initiative and  respond  to meter readings rather than just deliver fixed doses of  insulin at fixed times,?   
I can understand the anger of some of the parents here but I'm also very aware that accepting  the responsibility for the administration of medicines is voluntary. Many teachers won't go near this responsibility  with a bargepole, training or not!  (and often it is not teachers but TSAs who perform the task). (see this for some teachers points of view)
http://www.tes.co.uk/article.aspx?storycode=355550 
If you don't want this member of staff involved anymore then you should speak to the head and or SENCO. If you want her to continue, you want to have a reasonable relationship with her and you should ask for an  early  meeting, preferably with the SENCO present, express your concerns...and most importantly the danger of her giving larger doses than you/ health care staff have instructed. I assume your child has a care plan in place, perhaps this could form the basis for reiterating what has been agreed and what should and shouldn't be done.
 Good luck, I'm just trying to give another perspective, I hope haven't overstepped the mark  answering in the parents forum.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Pinkpig ..

I can only agree with what has already been said ... You are the expert .. not the teacher ... change doses without your consent, that is not for her to do ... as for talking to your little one about injecting and not going to friends houses for tea etc ... cheeky mare, she may have been doing it in her mind for the right reason .. but that is not her position .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 7, 2010)

Well to be honest I dont really know what to say, thanks so much for all the support that I have got from this post & so sorry it has taken me so long to reply but my laptop has been poorly.  I did speak to the lady who I was having problems with & she was asking me again if I had got it right, I jsut explained nice & calmly that yes it was the right dose & yes I understood what she meant but as I needed her to be slightly higher for bedtime as I didnt want her to be to low as this could be very dangerous for her, & if she had any concerns then she was welcome to ring the dsn & left it at that as I was running late, that was the last day of term so we will see what happens, & if fingers crossed that she will be ok with it all. 

No she doesnt have diabetes or know anyone else that has apart from my daughter, but in a way it is nice to know that she has someone looking out for her at school & I know that the head is spot on & always agrees with me so is someone to go to for help.

Pinkpig x


----------

